# [SOLVED] Unable to mount root fs.. - na rodaków można liczyć

## peka

Spójrzcie dobrzy ludzie na mój problem i pomóżcie.

----------

## madman

nie wiem jak to wyglada w grubie, ale w lilo, zeby ruszyc system z zewnetrzenego kontrolera ide-pci musialem dodac dodatkowa opcje bootowania:

```
 append="hde=remap" 
```

----------

## peka

Co rozumiesz przez zewnętrzny kontroler ide-pci?

----------

## madman

dodatkowy kontroler IDE podlaczany pod PCI

piszac "zewnetrzny" mialem na mysli "dodatkowy"

----------

## peka

Czy dobrze rozumiem, że masz HDD "podpięty" do kontrolera "podpiętego" do PCI?

Wybacz pytanie, ale niegdy czegoś takiego nie widziałem... albo nadal nie rozumiem.

Ja mam HDD w IDE1 kontrolowanym przez VIA6410 (on-board).

----------

## milu

rozłożenie Twoich partycji linuksowych wygląda tak:

```
/dev/hde6   --> /boot  -- (logical drive residing on /dev/hde4)       --- ext3

/dev/hde7   --> /home  -- (logical drive residing on /dev/hde4)       --- ext3

/dev/hde8   --> /      -- (logical drive residing on /dev/hde4)       --- ext3 
```

więc dlaczego w grubie masz podawane kernelowi, żeby katalog boot używał jako / ??

```
title  Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-mm4

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-mm4 root=/dev/hde6
```

zamiast root=/dev/hde6 wpisz poprawną partycję /, czyli root=/dev/hde8

Swoją drogą czemu nie chcesz załadować gruba do MBR? wolisz bawić się w doklejanie tego do M$owego bootloadera? Z tego co pamiętam wymagało to stworzenia pliku z początkową sekwencją startującą np grub'a siedzącą normalnie w bootsektorze.

PS Popraw kodowanie w temacie bo straszy!!

----------

## peka

 *milu wrote:*   

> rozłożenie Twoich partycji linuksowych wygląda tak:
> 
> ```
> /dev/hde6   --> /boot  -- (logical drive residing on /dev/hde4)       --- ext3
> 
> ...

 

To już poprawiłem jakiś czas temu i pisałem w tamtym poście - bez zmian

 *milu wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą czemu nie chcesz załadować gruba do MBR? wolisz bawić się w doklejanie tego do M$owego bootloadera? Z tego co pamiętam wymagało to stworzenia pliku z początkową sekwencją startującą np grub'a siedzącą normalnie w bootsektorze.

 

Bo chcę uniknąć problemów w przypadku reinstlacji bądz błędów windy. A poza tym  - bo po prostu działa, a jak ustawiam /dev/hde6 na boot-ującą, to się nie boot-uje -> NO SYSTEM DISK OR DISK FAILURE

 *milu wrote:*   

> PS Popraw kodowanie w temacie bo straszy!!

 

Jestem w biurze na angielskich oknach i to dlatego. Teraz lepiej?

----------

## milu

 *peka wrote:*   

> To już poprawiłem jakis czas temu i pisałem w tamtym poscie - bez zmian

 

mhm - sorki, ale nie doczytałem do końca tamtego wątku tylko pierwszego posta

 *milu wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą czemu nie chcesz załadować gruba do MBR? wolisz bawić się w doklejanie tego do M$owego bootloadera? Z tego co pamiętam wymagało to stworzenia pliku z początkową sekwencją startującą np grub'a siedzącą normalnie w bootsektorze.

 

 *peka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bo chcę uniknąć problemów w przypadku reinstalacji bądz błędów windy. A poza tym  - bo po prostu działa, a jak ustawiam /dev/hde6 na boot-ującą, to się nie boot-uje -> NO SYSTEM DISK OR DISK FAILURE
> 
> 

 

Wg mnie i tak nie unikniesz - przy reinstalacji windy będziesz musiał pamiętać, żeby ten plik odpowiadający za bootmanagera zmienić - format czy reinstalacja nie zachowa go bo nie jest zapisywany w bootsektorze i nie nadpisywany przez inną instalację - dawno nie używałem windy ale z tego co pamiętam to tak właśnie jest.

hmm - nie bardzo rozumiem czemu /dev/hde6 nie działa. Prześledź uważnie komunikaty kernela przy uruchamianiu - on wypisuje tam wszystko - jakie urządzenie , jaki sterownik.

Może jest tak, że Twój dysk jest widziany wtedy nie jako hde ale co innego?

 *peka wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *milu wrote:*   PS Popraw kodowanie w temacie bo straszy!! 
> 
> Jestem w biurze na angielskich oknach i to dlatego. Teraz lepiej?

 

Niestety nie poprawiło się - w tym poście także były kwiatki i poprawiałem je ręcznie zanim odpisałem.

----------

## madman

napisze jeszcze raz - mialem DOKLADNIE TAKI SAM komunikat i pomoglo dopisanie lilo.conf:

```
 append="hde=remap" 
```

 *Quote:*   

> Czy dobrze rozumiem, że masz HDD "podpięty" do kontrolera "podpiętego" do PCI? 
> 
> Wybacz pytanie, ale niegdy czego takiego nie widziałem... albo nadal nie rozumiem. 
> 
> Ja mam HDD w IDE1 kontrolowanym przez VIA6410 (on-board).

 

dobrze rozumiesz

----------

## milu

 *madman wrote:*   

> napisze jeszcze raz - mialem DOKLADNIE TAKI SAM komunikat i pomoglo dopisanie lilo.conf:
> 
> ```
>  append="hde=remap" 
> ```
> ...

 

W grubie hde=remap wystarczy dodać do linijki z kernelem.

----------

## peka

milu,

 *milu wrote:*   

> Może jest tak, że Twój dysk jest widziany wtedy nie jako hde ale co innego?

 

LiveCD, z którego boot-uję wykrywa jako hde.

Po kompilacji jajka dostałem komunikat:

```
Root device is (33,8)
```

Tego też próbowałem - z podobnym skutkiem

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *peka wrote:*    *milu wrote:*   PS Popraw kodowanie w temacie bo straszy!!  
> 
> Jestem w biurze na angielskich oknach i to dlatego. Teraz lepiej?  
> 
> Niestety nie poprawiło się - w tym poście także były kwiatki i poprawiłem je ręcznie zanim odpisałem.

 

A teraz?

----------

## peka

 *madman wrote:*   

> napisze jeszcze raz - mialem DOKLADNIE TAKI SAM komunikat i pomoglo dopisanie lilo.conf:
> 
> ```
>  append="hde=remap" 
> ```
> ...

 

OK, OK - bez nerwów  :Wink: 

Spróbuję.

Sęk w tym, że taki kumunikat występuję z róóóóóżnych powodów.

Dam znać jak poszło.

----------

## peka

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *madman wrote:*   napisze jeszcze raz - mialem DOKLADNIE TAKI SAM komunikat i pomoglo dopisanie lilo.conf:
> 
> ```
>  append="hde=remap" 
> ```
> ...

 

dzięki za tip do gruba

----------

## milu

 *peka wrote:*   

> milu,
> 
>  *milu wrote:*   Może jest tak, że Twój dysk jest widziany wtedy nie jako hde ale co innego? 
> 
> LiveCD, z którego boot-uję wykrywa jako hde.

 

Dobra - to trochę dokładniej poprę moj przypuszczenie:

A uruchamiasz komputer z kernela z livecd czy własnego przekomilowanego?

Jeśli z własnego to czy jesteś 100% pewien, że masz taki sam config i sterowniki jak na LiveCD??

Innymi słowy: czy uruchamiając z dysku twardego a nie z LiveCD masz dokładnie takie same warunki startu systemu?

A teraz uzasadnię czemu możesz napotkać problemy: W kernelu jest opcja CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD, w przypadku Twojej płyty głównej może być taka sytuacja, że te kontrolery RAID i IDE zamieniają się kolejnością(u mnie w BIOSie była jeszcze opcja z czego ma najpierw startować - SCSI czy IDE. SCSI w tym wypadku oznacza jakikolwiek kontroler dołączany dodatkowo do szyny PCI poza standardowym IDE).

W Twoim wypadku kontroler jest zintegrowany z płytą główną ale nadal jest podłączany jako dodatkowe urządzenie na szynie PCI - tyle, że bezslotowo.

Dlatego nieważne jest co mówi Ci twoje LiveCD z kolejnością lecz ważniejsze co wypisuje kernel podczas uruchamiania. W angielskim wątku ktoś dziwił się czemu startujesz z hde a nie z hda. To co napisałem powyżej jest tego powodem - zamiana kolejności kontrolerów. Zetknąłem się z tym kiedy bawiłem się zewnętrznym kontrolerem ATA100 podłączanym na PCI. 

 *peka wrote:*   

> A teraz?

 

Temat wątku jest OK. Dzięki. Tylko poszczególne posty są ze złym kodowaniem.

----------

## madman

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-231409-highlight-remap.html

----------

## peka

 *milu wrote:*   

> Dobra - to trochę dokładniej poprę moj przypuszczenie:
> 
> A uruchamiasz komputer z kernela z livecd czy własnego przekomilowanego?
> 
> Jeśli z własnego to czy jesteś 100% pewien, że masz taki sam config i sterowniki jak na LiveCD??
> ...

 

Uruchamiam z własnego kernela i nie jest on taki sam jak z LiveCD.

 *milu wrote:*   

> A teraz uzasadnię czemu możesz napotkać problemy: W kernelu jest opcja CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD, w przypadku Twojej płyty głównej może być taka sytuacja, że te kontrolery RAID i IDE zamieniają się kolejnością(u mnie w BIOSie była jeszcze opcja z czego ma najpierw startować - SCSI czy IDE. SCSI w tym wypadku oznacza jakikolwiek kontroler dołączany dodatkowo do szyny PCI poza standardowym IDE).
> 
> W Twoim wypadku kontroler jest zintegrowany z płytą główną ale nadal jest podłączany jako dodatkowe urządzenie na szynie PCI - tyle, że bezslotowo.
> 
> Dlatego nieważne jest co mówi Ci twoje LiveCD z kolejnością lecz ważniejsze co wypisuje kernel podczas uruchamiania. W angielskim wątku ktoś dziwił się czemu startujesz z hde a nie z hda. To co napisałem powyżej jest tego powodem - zamiana kolejności kontrolerów. Zetknąłem się z tym kiedy bawiłem się zewnętrznym kontrolerem ATA100 podłączanym na PCI. 

 

Czy powinienem mieć wkompilowane CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD?

Jedyne ustawienie w BIOSie dotyczące IDE1, w którym n=mam HDD to włączanie/wyłączanie RAID. Włączony=dysk jest. Wyłączony=dysku nie ma. RAID na SATA wogóle wyłączyłem bo nie używam SATA.

Na IDE0 mam DVD=/-RW (kontrolowane przez ICH6 jeśli się nie mylę). IDE1 (tu mój HDD) i IDE2 (tu nic) sa kontrolowane przez VIA6410 RAID. Nie widziałem nigdzie opcji ustawiających co ma pierwsze się boot-ować - VIA6410 czy IntelICH6 <- jeśli dobrze Cię rozumiem.

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *peka wrote:*   A teraz? 
> 
> Temat wątku jest OK. Dzięki. Tylko poszczególne posty są ze złym kodowaniem.

 

A teraz?

----------

## mirek

Czy nie powinno byc czasami:

```
title  Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-mm4 

root (hd0,7) 

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-mm4 root=/dev/hde8
```

----------

## madman

Zazwyczaj, zeby uruchomic system z dodatkowego kontrolera, trzeba w biosie wybrac SCSI

----------

## peka

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Czy nie powinno byc czasami:
> 
> ```
> title  Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-mm4 
> 
> ...

 

(hd0,7) to /dev/hde8 czyli /root.

Czy komenda "root: w grubie powinna wskazywać na /root? Wydaje mi się, żę na /boot a dopiero "root=" powinna wskazywać /root.

----------

## peka

 *madman wrote:*   

> Zazwyczaj, zeby uruchomic system z dodatkowego kontrolera, trzeba w biosie wybrac SCSI

 

Windows XP mi się uruchamia bez problemu na obecnych ustawieniach BIOSu.

----------

## rzezioo

a wez po odpaleniu gruba wlacz konsolke wpisz root ( i pare razy nacisnij tabulacje i napisz co ci wyswietlilo  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *madman wrote:*   napisze jeszcze raz - mialem DOKLADNIE TAKI SAM komunikat i pomoglo dopisanie lilo.conf:
> 
> ```
>  append="hde=remap" 
> ```
> ...

 

Spróbowałem i tak jak myślałem nie pomaga  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## peka

Przekompilowałem jajko genkernel-em zmieniając w .config tylko procesor i wyłączając obsługę ntfs bo w mm-sources, których używam, się to nie kompiluje.

Spróbowałem czegoś takiego:

```
title  Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-mm4 

root   (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-mm4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hde8 vga=791

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-mm4

title  Kernel from LiveCD

root   (hd0,5)

kernel /vmlinuz-mm root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hde8 vga=791

initrd /initrd-mm 
```

vmlinuz-mm i initrd-mm są z LiveCD, z którego mogę się spokojnie boot-ować, i dzięki któremu wogóle zainstalowałem gentoo.

"Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-mm4" oczywiście nadal nie działa. "Mówi":

```
/dev/hde8 is not a vali block device
```

czy coś takiego...

natomiast "Kernel from LiveCD" "widzi" /dev/hde8 (czyżby konfuguracja kernela). Wyrzuca oczywiście dużo błędów przy uruchamianiu (bo tylko te 2 pliki wziąłem - nie ma modułów czycuś...) ale uruchamia. mount pokazuje mi takie coś (przy /etc/fstab jak w moich oryginalnych post-ach):

```
/dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part8 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

devfs on /dev type devfs (rw)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part6 on /boot type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part7 on /home type ext3 (rw)

/dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part10 on /usr type ext3 (rw)

/dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part11 on /opt type ext3 (rw)

/dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part12 on /var type ext3 (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) 
```

A dmesg takie coś:

```
Linux version 2.6.11-mm1 (root@athlox) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sun Mar 6 20:29:43 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f53c0

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x000f6de0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MCFG (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x3fff6b40

ACPI: MADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x3fff6ac0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 1

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:90000000)

Built 1 zonelists

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hde8 vga=791

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2546.951 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032496k/1048512k available (2885k kernel code, 15220k reserved, 979k data, 188k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5013.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=2506752)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000451d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000451d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 0000451d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1e20)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1869k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xfb510, last bus=3

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050303

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Squashfs 2.1-r2 (released 2004/12/15) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

JFS: nTxBlock = 8084, nTxLock = 64673

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 3072k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d460

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

inotify device minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 10

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

ACPI: Floppy Controller [FDC0] at I/O 0x3f0-0x3f5, 0x3f7 irq 6 dma channel 2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:03:06.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:06.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: VIA vt6410 (rev 06) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:03:06.0

VP_IDE: 100% native mode on irq 11

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xb000-0xb007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xb008-0xb00f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: WDC WD2000BB-00DWA0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xa000-0xa007,0xa402 on irq 11

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hde: max request size: 1024KiB

hde: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(100)

hde: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 >

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20050213, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 PEX0 PEX1 PEX2 PEX3 HUB0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 USBE AC97 MC97 AZAL 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 12, io mem 0xf0004000

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 12, io base 0x0000cc00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 9, io base 0x0000c000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000c400

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x0000c800

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

libata version 1.10 loaded.

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

ReiserFS: hde8: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hde8

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hde8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2000052k swap on /dev/hde9.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hde8, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hde6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hde7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hde10, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hde11, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hde12, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. 
```

----------

## milu

To jeszcze popatrz jak kernel się ładuje na linijki typu 

```
ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1818-0x181f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2040AH, ATA DISK drive

```

Jak za szybko ucieka ekran to spróbuj spauzować go scrollockiem, pauzą albo przewijać Shift+PgUp

Jeśli masz dobrze skompilowany kernel - w sensie ze sterownikami do Twojego chipsetu to powinien pokazać jakie napędy na IDE wykrył (wszystkie hd[a-z] to jest IDE)

A jak nie to spróbuj na pałkę dać hda6 zamiast hde6.

Ja już się powoli wyczerpuję...

----------

## peka

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> a wez po odpaleniu gruba wlacz konsolke wpisz root ( i pare razy nacisnij tabulacje i napisz co ci wyswietlilo 

 

Sprawdzałem tak przy instalacji GURB-a, ale proszę:

```
grub> root (hd<tab>

    Possible partitions are:

        Partition num: 0, Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

        Partition num: 1, Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

        Partition num: 2, Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

        Partition num: 4, Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xb

        Partition num: 5, Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

        Partition num: 6, Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

        Partition num: 7, Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

        Partition num: 8, Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

        Partition num: 9, Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

        Partition num: 10, Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

        Partition num: 11, Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
```

----------

## peka

 *milu wrote:*   

> To jeszcze popatrz jak kernel się ładuje na linijki typu 
> 
> ```
> ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
> 
> ...

 

Ano tak:

Dla "Kernel from LiveCD":

```
ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:03:06.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:06.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: VIA vt6410 (rev 06) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:03:06.0

VP_IDE: 100% native mode on irq 11

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xb000-0xb007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xb008-0xb00f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: WDC WD2000BB-00DWA0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xa000-0xa007,0xa402 on irq 11

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hde: max request size: 1024KiB

hde: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(100)

hde: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12 >

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
```

Dla "Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-mm4":

```
ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3520A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
```

 *milu wrote:*   

> A jak nie to spróbuj na pałkę dać hda6 zamiast hde6.
> 
> Ja już się powoli wyczerpuję...

 

Próbowałem wszytskie literki od a do h.

Czyli co? jajko?

Jajko.....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## milu

 *peka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dla "Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-mm4":
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nie widzę tu tego co miał LiveCD - sterownika VP_IDE

Jeśli go nie ma to znaczy, że nie masz sterownika do tego chipsetu. Więc nie ma się co dziwić, że nie działa. Skonfiguruj to jądro raz jeszcze i zaznacz ten sterownik, którego brakuje. Nie wiem, jak on się nazywa. Ma być na stałe wkompilowany w kernel, nie jako moduł.

----------

## peka

 *milu wrote:*   

> Nie widzę tu tego co miał LiveCD - sterownika VP_IDE
> 
> Jeśli go nie ma to znaczy, że nie masz sterownika do tego chipsetu. Więc nie ma się co dziwić, że nie działa. Skonfiguruj to jądro raz jeszcze i zaznacz ten sterownik, którego brakuje. Nie wiem, jak on się nazywa. Ma być na stałe wkompilowany w kernel, nie jako moduł.

 

Zauważyłem.

Wydawał mi się tj. gdzieś wyczytałem, że sprawę załatwia CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y w patch-ach MM DO 2.6.11.

Widocznie jest coś jeszcze. Poszukam.

Dzięki Wszystkim za pomoc!

Będę na bieżąco informował o "postępach w sprawie" - jak to się mówi: "dla potomności"  :Wink: 

Gdyby ktoś miał jeszcze jakieś pomysły, to zapraszam

----------

## AlphaHeX

Okazuje się,że obsługa kontrolera VIA 6410 jest i owszwem w jądrach 2.6.11-mm ale tylko w mm1 oraz mm2. W późniejszych jajkach (mm3 oraz mm4) już niestety ich nie ma. Dlatego też ładowanie systemu z LiveCD z mm1 pokazuje kontroler a bootowanie się z dysku z zaaplikowanym mm4 już nie.

Pozdro

----------

## argasek

Odpowiadam trochę na pałę, ale może coś takiego w LILO?

```

disk=/dev/hde bios=0x80

```

----------

## peka

Jeeeeest!!!

Rzeczywiście - działa z mm2.

Bez żadnego ostrzeżenia w patch-u mm3 już nie pojawił się kawałek kodu dla VIA VT6410.

Było trochę zabawy z jajkiem, ale już działa!

Wielkie Dźwięk Wszysktkim za Pomoc!!!

----------

